# Rayures écran Apple Watch Sport ou Watch classique ?



## val_84 (5 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouveau sur ce forum et intéressé par l'Apple Watch (mais pas tout de suite) j'aurais aimé avoir quelques retours des possesseurs de cette montre :

> Pour ceux qui ont la version Sport, en particulier la Gris Sidéral mais la Alu classique aussi : avez-vous remarqué que l'écran Ion-X se raye facilement ? De même pour le boîtier ?

> Pour les possesseurs de la version classique avec écran Saphir et boîtier en Inox : avez-vous réussis à rayer l'écran en Saphir facilement ou devrait-il rester inrayable toute sa vie et sans aucune micro rayure si on ne le frotte pas avec du diamant mais avec n'importe quelle autre matière : une manche de blouson, veste, un mur éventuellement sans le vouloir, etc... ? Pour le boîtier j'ai vu qu'il se rayait facilement mais à partir du moment où il perdure dans le temps et reste de bonne qualité sans risquer de casser, les rayures ne sont pas tant un problème que ça puisqu'il n'y a aucune information à lire dessus ni d'interaction avec.

J'apprécie fortement les montres connectées et les usages qui en découlent, et l'Apple Watch est, de loin, la meilleure conçue à ce jour, d'autant plus qu'il est possible de changer la batterie si jamais cette dernière s'usait avec le temps et la recharge quotidienne n'est pas un soucis si la montre peut tenir une journée complète c'est amplement suffisant. Cependant, avoir un écran rayé peut vite devenir agaçant sur une montre à ce prix, contrairement au boîtier où c'est bien moins problématique, pour cette raison que j'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont observé des micro rayures et rayures profondes sur leurs Watch avec écran Ion-X ou Saphir 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## canna03 (5 Mai 2015)

L'écran de ma watch classique inox est nickel ,aucunes rayures ,pourtant ne serait-ce qu'aujourd'hui j'ai cogné mon poignet contre une table en inox ( chirurgie ! )  ,le boitier est aussi sans rayure ,j'ai  cheté les lingettes cape cod au cas ou , pour le boitier .


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Mai 2015)

Il est physiquement très peu probable de rayer un ecran en saphir, tu peut dormir tranquille...


----------



## val_84 (6 Mai 2015)

canna03 a dit:


> L'écran de ma watch classique inox est nickel ,aucunes rayures ,pourtant ne serait-ce qu'aujourd'hui j'ai cogné mon poignet contre une table en inox ( chirurgie ! )  ,le boitier est aussi sans rayure ,j'ai  cheté les lingettes cape cod au cas ou , pour le boitier .



Ok c'est plutôt rassurant en effet. Merci beaucoup pour ton retour 



Moumou92 a dit:


> Il est physiquement très peu probable de rayer un ecran en saphir, tu peut dormir tranquille...



En effet c'est ce que promettent les fabricants mais parfois dans la réalité ça peut être différent en termes de résistance  

Bien évidemment, d'autres retours de possesseurs de ces Watch seraient les bienvenus


----------



## Cptmat (24 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Heureux (jusque là) propriétaire d'une Apple Watch, je me suis aperçu hier soir de la présence d'une sorte de rayure ou de fissure (j'ai du mal à voir précisément de quoi il s'agit), assez longue, sur le côté droit de la surface vitrée. Donc pas au dessus de l'écran en lui-même. Aucun choc à mon actif, je suis très précautionneux... 

J'ai du mal à comprendre comment une surface présentée comme du saphir particulèrement résistant pourrait présenter une telle marque sans aucune explication logique...

Bref plutôt dégoûté vu le prix de l'objet...


----------



## fousfous (24 Mai 2015)

Le saphir n'est pas indestructible... Et le prix n'y est pour rien quand on parle de résistance des matériaux...


----------



## Vanton (24 Mai 2015)

Le saphir n'aime pas les chocs. C'est un matériaux qui résiste bien aux rayures mais pas aux chocs. C'est l'inverse pour le verre du modèle Sport. 

Tu as une photo de ta fissure ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Mai 2015)

Il peut y avoir 2 explications: un choc (le saphir ne les aime pas du tout), ou un problème de contraintes résiduelles au process de refroidissement... C'est pas complètement à exclure sur ce genre de Process et dans le cas d'une fabrication dans le rush...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2015)

Après une semaine aucun soucis de rayure ou de choc sur la montre, par contre le soleil a révélé une aspérité dans la vitre...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2015)

Après une semaine aucun soucis de rayure ou de choc sur la montre, par contre le soleil a révélé une aspérité dans la vitre...


----------



## Kyone (25 Mai 2015)

Aucun problème pour moi non plus avec ma 42mm Sport Space Gray que j'ai depuis 2 semaines. Rien sur la vitre, ni sur le boîtier. J'essaie de faire gaffe, c'est sûr, mais je l'ai déjà cognée plusieurs fois dans des portes ou murs et ça a été sans conséquence... pour l'instant. Je touche du bois !


----------



## Correy (11 Juin 2015)

pour ceux qui se demande si l'écran en saphir est rayable:


----------



## Correy (11 Juin 2015)

je tiens à préciser que je n'ai rien fait de spéciale avec ces 2 apple watch.
J'ai renvoyée la première au bout d'une semaine pour la faire remplacer et je viens de recevoir la 2eme. La rayure était là dès le déballage de la montre. J'avais choisi le saphir pour éviter ce genre de désagrément mais là je ne sais plus trop quoi faire. Le SAV me propose un 3eme échange ou le remboursement mais bon...


----------



## KevX94 (11 Juin 2015)

C'est etrange Correy, le Saphir est cense etre inrayable sauf par le diamant si j'ai ce genre de desagrements avec ma Watch ils vont m'entendre c'est louche... Ou alors comme c'est du Saphir synthetique, c'est une histoire de dosage dans la production du Saphir? Si Moumou est dans le coin il pourra peut etre m'eclaire la dessus [emoji2]


----------



## fousfous (11 Juin 2015)

Je dirais un problème lors de la fabrication, tu n'as juste pas eu de chance.
Et le saphir peut aussi rayer le saphir donc faut pas croire que c'est inrayable.


----------



## stefff13 (11 Juin 2015)

Faut pas offrir des bagues en saphir à madame, le toc c mieux  .
ok je sors


----------



## Correy (11 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Je dirais un problème lors de la fabrication, tu n'as juste pas eu de chance.
> Et le saphir peut aussi rayer le saphir donc faut pas croire que c'est inrayable.



Je savais déjà que le saphir restait rayable par le diamant mais je ne me suis pas amusé à faire l'essai ^^ (d'autant plus que je n'ai aucun diamant )
J'essai de prendre ça avec philosophie mais mine de rien je suis un peu désemparé  et ne sait plus trop quoi faire... mine de rien entre la précommande les appels aux SAV/apple care et cie et la réception/renvoi des montres j'ai déjà perdu beaucoup de temps (un peu paradoxal pour une montre qui est supposée nous en faire gagner). Je ne me vois pas refaire un 3 eme échange vu le résultat du second. Mais d'un autre côté me la faire rembourser et attendre la sortie magasin ça me gonfle tout autant vu que je l'avais pré commandée le 10 à la base ...

J'ai plus qu'à garder celle-ci en l'état et prier pour qu'elle passe en échange à la sortie magasin ou tout simplement lacher l'affaire avec l'Apple watch


----------



## Vanton (11 Juin 2015)

C'est vraiment bizarre... Tu t'es pas frotté à des trucs violemment ? Un mur, en marchant, le bras qui se balance ?

La mienne a trois semaines et pas l'ombre d'une rayure :


----------



## fousfous (11 Juin 2015)

Correy a dit:


> Je savais déjà que le saphir restait rayable par le diamant mais je ne me suis pas amusé à faire l'essai ^^ (d'autant plus que je n'ai aucun diamant )
> J'essai de prendre ça avec philosophie mais mine de rien je suis un peu désemparé  et ne sait plus trop quoi faire... mine de rien entre la précommande les appels aux SAV/apple care et cie et la réception/renvoi des montres j'ai déjà perdu beaucoup de temps (un peu paradoxal pour une montre qui est supposée nous en faire gagner). Je ne me vois pas refaire un 3 eme échange vu le résultat du second. Mais d'un autre côté me la faire rembourser et attendre la sortie magasin ça me gonfle tout autant vu que je l'avais pré commandée le 10 à la base ...
> 
> J'ai plus qu'à garder celle-ci en l'état et prier pour qu'elle passe en échange à la sortie magasin ou tout simplement lacher l'affaire avec l'Apple watch


Ça reste aussi rayable avec le saphir


----------



## Correy (11 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Ça reste aussi rayable avec le saphir



J'avais bien noté ce détail ^^ mais même combat qu'avec les diamants je n'ai pas de saphir chez moi, je penche plus pour ton hypothèse d'un problème de fabrication, d'autant plus que ça ne ressemble pas vraiment à une rayure classique qu'on pourrait trouver sur un écran classique d'iPhone par exemple.


----------



## Correy (11 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est vraiment bizarre... Tu t'es pas frotté à des trucs violemment ? Un mur, en marchant, le bras qui se balance ?
> 
> La mienne a trois semaines et pas l'ombre d'une rayure :



Non pas de choc contre un mur ou quoi que ce soit, surtout pour la deuxième que j'ai juste déballée et immédiatement examinée pour vérifier l'écran...
Pour ceux qui voudrait vérifier la leur je vous conseille de faire de la buée dessus ou alors une belle trace de doigt et vous la mettez pas trop loin d'une bonne source lumineuse pour en avoir le cœur net. Personnellement je n'ai pas besoin de faire autant d'effort pour voir le problème dés que l'écran n'est pas parfaitement propre ou que je me trouve dans un lieu un peu éclairé c'est la première chose que je vois en levant le poignet.


----------



## Vanton (12 Juin 2015)

À ta place je hurlerais un bon coup, surtout pour la nouvelle... Et je demanderais un échange express


----------



## Correy (12 Juin 2015)

C'est pas trop mon genre de gueuler sur quelqu'un que je ne connais pas mais qui de toute façon n'y est pour rien... et j'ai déjà demandé le changement en express et apparemment le mieux qu'ils puissent faire c'est ce que j'ai fait l'autre fois, à savoir un renvoi de ma part et dès qu'ils reçoivent la montre ils m'en renvoient une autre au plus vite (à savoir environ une semaine de délai entre le moment ou je pose la mienne et le moment ou je reçois une nouvelle livraison). 
Au final je pense que je vais simplement demander un remboursement et un geste commercial pour tout ce foutage de gueule et attendre qu'elle sorte en magasin, vu que ça a l'air imminent...


----------



## Vanton (12 Juin 2015)

Moi je précise avant de gueuler que je gueule contre l'entreprise et pas la personne... [emoji1] Ça passe mieux. Et je dirais même que j'ai besoin de le préciser pour pouvoir gueuler, sinon j'y arrive pas.

C'est franchement inadmissible qu'ils ne te proposent pas un échange express avec envoi d'un nouveau modèle d'abord et renvoi de la tienne par la suite. Alors qu'ils sont clairement en tort s'ils t'ont envoyé un modèle défectueux,


----------



## Correy (12 Juin 2015)

oui clairement, j'ai été surpris par un tel manque de souplesse je leur ai même proposé de la garder jusqu'à la sortie en magasin sous réserve qu'ils inscrivent à mon dossier une autorisation de changement à neuf dès que possible en Apple store mais même ça c'est pas possible. 
Il m'avait semblé comprendre que dans certains cas si le produit était défectueux Apple effectuait la livraison du nouveau produit puis procédait à la récupération de l'ancien en même temps... je m'étais fait des idées ou y'a juste avec l'Apple Watch que cette démarche n'est pas possible?


----------



## Fabeme (12 Juin 2015)

Correy a dit:


> oui clairement, j'ai été surpris par un tel manque de souplesse je leur ai même proposé de la garder jusqu'à la sortie en magasin sous réserve qu'ils inscrivent à mon dossier une autorisation de changement à neuf dès que possible en Apple store mais même ça c'est pas possible.
> Il m'avait semblé comprendre que dans certains cas si le produit était défectueux Apple effectuait la livraison du nouveau produit puis procédait à la récupération de l'ancien en même temps... je m'étais fait des idées ou y'a juste avec l'Apple Watch que cette démarche n'est pas possible?


Cela suppose le versement d'une caution équivalente à la valeur de l'objet à échanger.


----------



## Vanton (12 Juin 2015)

Oui mais ça je comprends qu'ils se couvrent. C'est normal. Reste que même avec la caution c'est autrement plus pratique d'attendre le produit de remplacement avant de renvoyer le sien


----------



## Correy (12 Juin 2015)

ça se passe comment au niveau de la caution c'est juste laisser son empreinte bancaire ou ils prélèvent puis remboursent après?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2015)

Ouai on est dans les 14 jours, donc renvois complet du modèle, puis renvois d'un nouveau ensuite.
Il y a que dans le cas d'un sav ou l'on peu recevoir le boîtier (uniquement) avant via caution et encore pour cette méthode il faut maintenant prendre une Apple care, sinon c'est 29€ de fdp.


----------



## Valiran (13 Juin 2015)

Perso je me suis mangé un poteau en marchant (ceux avec la pancarte "Passage Piétons"...) en plein dans la montre (je téléphonais de l'autre main, j'ai tendance à me mettre en bulle quand je téléphone).
Y'avait des traces, en rentrant, j'ai bien nettoyé, et elle est comme neuve. Je pensais sincèrement avoir marqué le boitier, et rien.


----------



## Vanton (13 Juin 2015)

T'as eu de la chance...

Cela dit je m'étais pris une poignée de porte et un angle de plan de travail en stratifié quand j'avais ma Sport, elle n'avait pas bronché.


----------



## Macounette (29 Décembre 2015)

Une chute dans les escaliers tout à l'heure… le coin des marches est en métal. Et hop, balafre dans le coin supérieur de la vitre (mais rien sur le boîtier). L'AW a l'air de fonctionner parfaitement, mais s'il y a un reflet sur la vitre, ça se voit tout de suite. 

Je suis dég. La montre n'a même pas 4 jours… 

Je ne sais pas quoi faire….


----------



## fousfous (29 Décembre 2015)

Comment elle a fait pour tomber dans les escaliers?


----------



## alfatech (29 Décembre 2015)

l'écran de mon AW classique n'a aucune rayure et le boitier aussi...pourtant je ne là ménage pas.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

Macounette a dit:


> Une chute dans les escaliers tout à l'heure… le coin des marches est en métal. Et hop, balafre dans le coin supérieur de la vitre (mais rien sur le boîtier). L'AW a l'air de fonctionner parfaitement, mais s'il y a un reflet sur la vitre, ça se voit tout de suite.
> 
> Je suis dég. La montre n'a même pas 4 jours…
> 
> Je ne sais pas quoi faire….


Pour te rassurer, sur ce genre de matériaux, c'est un peu comme carglass... Quasiment aucune chance que le coup n'évolue pas... Ça va se propager et finalement fissurer l'écran complet...

Pour les curieux cela découle de la ténacité du verre qui n'a quasiment aucune resilience et un K1c tres bas...


----------



## Macounette (29 Décembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Comment elle a fait pour tomber dans les escaliers?


"Elle" , c'est moi.... je déteste qu'on s'adresse à moi à la troisième personne... je trouve cela malpoli et irrespectueux.... [emoji35]

Si c'est de la watch dont tu parles: j'ai trébuché sur une marche, suis tombée en avant, et mon poignet a frôlé le coin d'une marche (métallique)… et voilà ...



alfatech a dit:


> l'écran de mon AW classique n'a aucune rayure et le boitier aussi...pourtant je ne là ménage pas.


Super pour toi mais ça ne m'aide pas beaucoup étant donné que la mienne est une watch sport...



Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour te rassurer, sur ce genre de matériaux, c'est un peu comme carglass... Quasiment aucune chance que le coup n'évolue pas... Ça va se propager et finalement fissurer l'écran complet...


Super...
Heureusement que dans mon cas il est uniquement égratigné, pas fissuré...

Sinon, entre-temps, j'ai essayé d'atténuer les égratignures avec du polish pour voiture … (pas n'importe lequel mais du Meguiar's  ) … les griffures sont atténuées mais on les voit encore. Je pense souscrire à un AppleCare + qui inclut deux incidents causés par l'utilisateur (donc normalement hors garantie). Demain j'appelle Apple pour en savoir plus.


----------



## fousfous (30 Décembre 2015)

Macounette a dit:


> "Elle" , c'est moi.... je déteste qu'on s'adresse à moi à la troisième personne... je trouve cela malpoli et irrespectueux.... [emoji35]
> 
> Si c'est de la watch dont tu parles: j'ai trébuché sur une marche, suis tombée en avant, et mon poignet a frôlé le coin d'une marche (métallique)… et voilà ...


Je parlais de la Watch, et je ne pensais pas que c'était toi qui était tombé


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Décembre 2015)

Bonne chance, je me suis ramassé hier et j'ai bien claque mon avant v'bras gauche au sol... Ça fait un mal de chien, mais dans mon malheur, j'ai eu la chance (la présence d'esprit? Je ne pense pas), d'orienter l'écran vers le haut... La montre n'a rien... Ouff! Par contre moi j'ai un beau bleu...


----------



## Macounette (30 Décembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Bonne chance, je me suis ramassé hier et j'ai bien claque mon avant v'bras gauche au sol... Ça fait un mal de chien, mais dans mon malheur, j'ai eu la chance (la présence d'esprit? Je ne pense pas), d'orienter l'écran vers le haut... La montre n'a rien... Ouff! Par contre moi j'ai un beau bleu...


Contente que tu n'aies rien eu  Pour ma part j'ai eu droit aux deux: le bleu de la taille de deux poings et l'AW rayée ...


----------



## Vanton (31 Décembre 2015)

Essaye de prendre la garantie contre la casse oui, tu es encore dans la période durant laquelle Apple l'autorise. 

Reste qu'entre le coût de l'assurance et la franchise, c'est pô sympa pour finir l'année ! [emoji53]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Décembre 2015)

Je ne veut pas te faire peur, mais il me semble que pour l'Apple watch, il faut prouver au moment de la souscription qu'elle est en bonne état (passer à l'Apple store il me semble). Je me trompe?

J'avais lu ça sur le forum à une certaine époque...

Sur le site d'Apple il y a juste marqué ceci:


Appelez le 0805 540 003 (vous devrez effectuer un diagnostic à distance et fournir une preuve d’achat)

Ça veut dire que la montre doit être en état de fonctionner...mais rien ne dit qu'elle ne doit àpas être rayée...


----------



## Macounette (1 Janvier 2016)

Pffff..... espèce d'oiseau de mauvais augure [emoji23]

Pour ma part je n'ai jamais eu ça, au contraire, lorsque j'ai eu in souci avec mon iPhone 4 neuf en 2010, le SAV Apple en avait profité pour me vendre une Apple Care ... pour que la réparation ne me coûte rien... donc à moins que la politique d'Apple ait changé...

Sinon, il n'est pas dit que j'y fasse appel tout de suite... le but étant avant tout d'être couverte en cas d'un vrai dégât. L'incident actuel m'a ouvert les yeux...


----------



## Vanton (2 Janvier 2016)

Pense à la prendre dans les délais en tout cas !


----------



## Fabeme (3 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Pffff..... espèce d'oiseau de mauvais augure [emoji23]
> 
> Pour ma part je n'ai jamais eu ça, au contraire, lorsque j'ai eu in souci avec mon iPhone 4 neuf en 2010, le SAV Apple en avait profité pour me vendre une Apple Care ... pour que la réparation ne me coûte rien... donc à moins que la politique d'Apple ait changé...
> 
> Sinon, il n'est pas dit que j'y fasse appel tout de suite... le but étant avant tout d'être couverte en cas d'un vrai dégât. L'incident actuel m'a ouvert les yeux...



Dans ton cas tu avais pris l'Apple Care lors de l'achat. Moumou92 fait référence à ton cas présent. Produit déjà acheté, Apple va chercher à vérifier qu'elle est encore fonctionnelle pour te laisser souscrire au contrat. Toutefois ils ne bloquent que les cas où la montre est sérieusement abîmée. Ça devrait aller


----------



## Macounette (3 Janvier 2016)

Fabeme a dit:


> Dans ton cas tu avais pris l'Apple Care lors de l'achat.


Justement pas, relis ce que j'ai dit, l'iPhone à l'époque avait un mois, donc garantie de base, c'est tout. L'Apple Care a été contracté lors de cette première réparation (il y en a eu d'autres par la suite mais c'est une autre histoire) 



Fabeme a dit:


> Produit déjà acheté, Apple va chercher à vérifier qu'elle est encore fonctionnelle pour te laisser souscrire au contrat. Toutefois ils ne bloquent que les cas où la montre est sérieusement abîmée. Ça devrait aller


Merci, tu me rassures un peu  Je vais appeler demain matin...


----------



## Macounette (4 Janvier 2016)

Voilà, AC+ conclu et validé par Apple. 
Cependant, la petite griffure actuelle n'est pas prise en charge, selon les termes du contrat:



> 4.1.  Les définitions suivantes s’appliquent à Votre couverture :
> 
> « Dommage(s) accidentel(s) » désigne les dommages physiques, la casse ou la défaillance de Votre Équipement couvert en raison d’un évènement imprévu et non intentionnel résultant d’une manipulation (p. ex. une chute de l’Équipement couvert ou un contact avec un liquide) ou d’un évènement externe (p. ex. à des conditions environnementales ou atmosphériques extrêmes)._ Les dommages doivent affecter le fonctionnement de Votre Matériel Couvert, ce qui inclut les fissures de l’écran d’affichage qui affectent la visibilité de l’écran_.



Etant donné qu'elle est à peine visible dans un coin, je pense que ça ne s'applique pas... mais peu importe. Ce que je veux, c'est avoir une réparation ou un remplacement en cas de gros, gros pépin. Je peux vivre avec ma petite rayure.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Janvier 2016)

On peut avoir une photo de la petite rayure?


----------



## Macounette (9 Janvier 2016)

J'en ferai une à l'occasion  .


----------



## Macounette (9 Janvier 2016)

Voilà:




En vrai, c'est nettement moins impressionnant que sur la photo. Elle est invisible, à moins d'un reflet de lumière; j'ai fait exprès de la positionner ainsi pour prendre la photo.

Je vous prie de m'épargner vos commentaires du style "oh mais c'est énorme"… "horrible"… ou "je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour supporter ça…" etc. etc. Cela fait déjà assez mal comme ça.  Même si au quotidien, je ne la remarque pour ainsi dire presque pas.


----------



## NestorK (9 Janvier 2016)

Ben moi j'allais dire que c'est pas si pire


----------



## fousfous (9 Janvier 2016)

Bah ça va, c'est juste une éraflure le verre va survivre sans problème la


----------



## Macounette (9 Janvier 2016)

Hi hi 
Ben oui, comme je disais: une égratignure.


----------



## iphone5stiti (10 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Voilà, AC+ conclu et validé par Apple.
> Cependant, la petite griffure actuelle n'est pas prise en charge, selon les termes du contrat:
> 
> 
> ...


Salut  
Dis j'ai également une Apple Watch je veux souscrire l'Apple Care + ! Comment as tu procédé pour le souscrire ?


----------



## Macounette (10 Janvier 2016)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Salut
> Dis j'ai également une Apple Watch je veux souscrire l'Apple Care + ! Comment as tu procédé pour le souscrire ?


Pour autant que ton Apple Watch ait été achetée il y a moins de 60 jours, tu peux appeler le numéro de téléphone de support Apple pour ton pays (en France: 0805 540 003 ou 0800 046 046; en Suisse: 0800 845 123), tu demandes le support technique et tu te laisses guider. Ils font ça très bien, il m'a fallu une dizaine de minutes au téléphone avec eux pour conclure le marché.


----------



## shadow3105 (10 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de prendre une Apple Care dans un autre pays que son pays de résidence ? En Belgique nous n'avons pas d'Apple Care pour l'AW .. J'aimerai en prendre une en France, est-ce possible ?

Bonne soirée


----------



## Macounette (13 Janvier 2016)

shadow3105 a dit:


> Est-il possible de prendre une Apple Care dans un autre pays que son pays de résidence ? En Belgique nous n'avons pas d'Apple Care pour l'AW .. J'aimerai en prendre une en France, est-ce possible ?


J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit pas possible...   mais je peux me tromper. Et si tu appelais Apple?


----------



## jackpote (17 Janvier 2016)

Après 8 mois d'utilisation intensive (travail, running, Trail) de ma watch sport, et sans jamais faire attention à ne l'abîmer... 

L'écran est vraiment rayer dans tout les sens !!!! 

A la lumière c'est impressionnant. 

Je rêve d'un version sport haut de gammes avec le verre cristal !


----------



## Macounette (17 Janvier 2016)

Oui, c'est ce que je reproche à cette montre, ce n'est pas une "baroudeuse", et on a vite fait de la rayer pour une raison ou une autre. Résultat, j'ai développé des "stratégies comportementales" (d'autres diraient des TOC  ) afin d'éviter un max que l'écran ne se raye. La plupart du temps je la porte sous la manche de mon pull afin de lui éviter les chocs (on verra en été)… 

En fouillant sur le web, j'ai trouvé quelques recettes de grand-mère pour atténuer les rayures, genre dentifrice, polish pour voiture et autres. Si les rayures sont très superficielles, peut-être que ça fonctionne…


----------



## fousfous (17 Janvier 2016)

Moi je fais même pas ça et elle va très bien, elle résiste pas mal aux chocs encore 
Et pourtant je suis tout le temps en t-shirt donc la Watch exposé


----------



## jackpote (17 Janvier 2016)

Au choc elle résiste très bien mais pas au micro rayures sur l'écran


----------



## fousfous (17 Janvier 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Au choc elle résiste très bien mais pas au micro rayures sur l'écran


J'en ai aucunes pourtant


----------



## jackpote (17 Janvier 2016)

La tienne doit être une version spéciale alors !?

Ou tu y fait super attention !?

Ou tu la porte jamais... 

Je viens d'essayer la méthode au dentifrice. À part lui avoir donné une bonne odeur de menthe les rayure sont toujours là. Dommage


----------



## fousfous (17 Janvier 2016)

Bah j'évite de cogner dans des objets avec une dureté supérieur à celle de ma Watch... Et j'ai l'ai du matin au soir.
Comme les iPhone qu'on accuse de prendre pleins de rayures facilement, mais le mien est pourtant comme neuf au bout d'un an...


----------



## jackpote (17 Janvier 2016)

Mon iPhone (sans aucune protection) est aussi comme neuf t'inquiète. C'est plus facile de protéger un iPhone contre les rayures qu'une montre.


----------



## fousfous (17 Janvier 2016)

Pourtant un 5S a un verre moins dur, mais en tout cas les 2 ne sont pas rayé.


----------



## Vanton (18 Janvier 2016)

En tout cas ma classique est quasiment dans un état neuf au niveau de la vite. Depuis mai, en la portant quotidiennement. 

J'ai une micro micro rayure à un endroit, un truc infime (et pourtant je suis très pointilleux en matière de bobos). 

Par contre le châssis en inox... C'est une autre histoire !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Janvier 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Au choc elle résiste très bien mais pas au micro rayures sur l'écran



J'imagine que tu as la version sport... C'est pour ça que je voulais la version inox avec la vitre en saphirs... La mienne est immaculée depuis le premier jour... Pourtant je ne l'enlève que pour dormir et prendre ma douche...

C'était à prévoir que l'écran ion X allait se rayer...


----------



## NestorK (18 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> C'était à prévoir que l'écran ion X allait se rayer...



J'ai une space grey en sport donc ion X. Elle s'est prise pas mal de coups (plus les griffes de mon chat ) et elle est toujours nickel chrome. J'en suis même fort surpris... Je dirais que les modèles sport tiennent bien la charge si j'en conclus sur mon expérience perso.

Et il en va de même pour le châssis, impeccable, sans aucune perte de peinture ni pocs ni rayures, là encore malgré les "coups" réguliers de la vie quotidienne.


----------



## Macounette (18 Janvier 2016)

NestorK a dit:


> J'ai une space grey en sport donc ion X. Elle s'est prise pas mal de coups (plus les griffes de mon chat ) et elle est toujours nickel chrome. J'en suis même fort surpris... Je dirais que les modèles sport tiennent bien la charge si j'en conclus sur mon expérience perso.
> 
> Et il en va de même pour le châssis, impeccable, sans aucune perte de peinture ni pocs ni rayures, là encore malgré les "coups" réguliers de la vie quotidienne.


Pareil. Sans ma chute, je suis persuadée que la mienne serait encore dans un état impeccable, et ce, même en usage intense comme c'est le cas. Le châssis n'a rien, et le reste de la montre non plus, et je la porte pour ainsi dire tout le temps...


----------



## Vanton (18 Janvier 2016)

Mais depuis peu de temps... [emoji6]


----------



## Macounette (18 Janvier 2016)

C'est pas faux.


----------



## jackpote (18 Janvier 2016)

Ce soir je dégaine mon appareil photo et j'essaye de vous montrer dans qu'elle état est la mienne ...


----------



## jackpote (18 Janvier 2016)

Voilà le vidéo de ma watch avec le Lumière au dessus pour mettre en évidence les micro rayure ...


----------



## roro85 (18 Janvier 2016)

Elle a bien vécu


----------



## jackpote (18 Janvier 2016)

Ouai mais bon je l'ai pas frotter sur du papier de verre non plus !!

Je trouve que  qu'elle vieillit pas très bien dans cas [emoji22]


----------



## iphone5stiti (21 Janvier 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> La tienne doit être une version spéciale alors !?
> 
> Ou tu y fait super attention !?
> 
> ...


Pareil que @Foufous, mon Apple Watch gris sidéral n'a pas une rayure ou une micro rayures ^^


----------



## iphone5stiti (21 Janvier 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Ouai mais bon je l'ai pas frotter sur du papier de verre non plus !!
> 
> Je trouve que  qu'elle vieillit pas très bien dans cas [emoji22]


Bizarre, c'est la première fois que j'en vois une avec autant de micro rayures !


----------



## jackpote (21 Janvier 2016)

Bizarre ? 

Je vous assure que je fait rien de spécial avec !

Es ce que essuyé l'écran avec du sopalin ça peux faire ces micro rayures ?


----------



## Macounette (21 Janvier 2016)

Si le sopalin est sec, il peut rayer même la carrosserie d'une voiture.


----------



## NestorK (21 Janvier 2016)

Yep, le sopalin, c'est l'ennemi, tout simplement. Mes premières lunettes en savent quelque chose.


----------



## jackpote (21 Janvier 2016)

Ha ben peut être le début du réponse du pourquoi ma montre est aussi rayé [emoji22]


----------



## Macounette (21 Janvier 2016)

Toujours utiliser des chiffons doux, par exemple ceux qui viennent avec les lunettes. Ou alors les lingettes humides pour les lunettes.


----------



## fousfous (21 Janvier 2016)

Ou le t-shirt aussi ^^


----------



## Fonfon65 (11 Février 2018)

Sur AW sport, il n'y a qu'une seule solution pour garder un écran intact : installer un film. Le verre se raye, c'est une volonté d'Apple afin que les proprio de AW sport changent. Sinon, personne ne prendrait la version inox.
Perso, j'ai mis un Skinomi TechSkin : invisible, protège tout l'écran et ne se décolle pas. Et plus de risque d’abîmer l'écran.


----------



## fousfous (11 Février 2018)

C'est une volonté d'Apple?
Dans ce cas ils auraient pris un verre plus fragile... Les théories du complot ont encore de beaux jour devant-elles...


----------



## SanakanE (25 Septembre 2018)

Salut à tous.
Voila, je voulais savoir si quelqu’un avait des infos sur ou trouver l’ecran + la vitre tactile pour une Apple Watch série 3 GPS pour pas trop cher.
Ou alors s’il y a de compatibilité entre la série deux et la série 3.
J’ai en effet cassé l’ecran de ma série 3 et cher Apple c’est presque le prix de la montre, et sur internet je ne trouve pas beaucoup d’écrans pour série 3 ou alors les infos sont vagues et je ne suis pas sûr du produit ou alors c’est trop cher voir parfois plus cher que chez Apple.
Merci à vous


----------



## chris! (26 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour.

Je vais m’acheter une Apple Watch série 4, lorsqu’elle sera disponible en Applestore.
Quelle protection conseilles-vous ?
J’ai vu qu’il existe des coques Spigen, mais pas encore pour la série 4.
Merci.


----------



## chris! (15 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour si je comprends bien.

L’écran de la version alu va se rayer, c’est inévitable et le boîtier se marquera au moindre choc.
Pour la version acier,l’ecran est inrayable mais risque de casser et le boîtier se rayera très rapidement.

C’est la série 4, pourquoi Apple continue-t’il à vendre des montres si fragiles.

Cela peut inciter à acheter une garmin ou Fitbit.


----------



## Mcbm (15 Octobre 2018)

Elles ne sont pas plus fragile qu’une montre traditionnelle. Une montre, que ce soit une Rolex ou n’importe quelle marque, va s’abîmer. 
Personnellement, j’ai une Apple Watch série 0 depuis 2015 et elle est encore comme neuve. Il faut savoir que les micro rayures sur le boîtier peuvent être poli avec du cape cod. Pour l’écran, à moins de ne pas en prendre soin et de la faire tomber, il est résistant. La mienne a subi plusieurs coup sur l’écran et il ne s’est jamais cassé pour autant ni même rayé. 
J’ai repris une série 4 acier pour remplacer ma série 0 et j’en suis très satisfait.


----------



## chris! (15 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour

Je te remercie mais je suppose que ta série 0 est la version acier.

Pour ma part, je m’interesse à la version alu (verre beaucoup plus fragile) je trouve les 300€ d’ecart pour la version acier sont excessifs.


----------



## Mcbm (15 Octobre 2018)

Oui en effet c’est la version acier mais mon fils a une version alu et elle est encore bon état malgré le faite qu’il fait beaucoup de sport avec notamment de l’escalade. Après, comme tout objet, il faut y faire un minimum attention mais c’est vrai que si l’écran est rayé ou que le boîtier prends des coups, tu ne pourras pas faire grand chose pour en atténuer les conséquences. 
Concernant la différence de prix, c’est vrai que 300€ c’est une belle sommes et je ne pourrais pas te dire ce qui justifie une telle différence d’un modèle à un autre. 
J’ai pris le modèle acier parce que je préfère ce modèle au modèle alu.


----------



## fousfous (15 Octobre 2018)

chris! a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je te remercie mais je suppose que ta série 0 est la version acier.
> 
> Pour ma part, je m’interesse à la version alu (verre beaucoup plus fragile) je trouve les 300€ d’ecart pour la version acier sont excessifs.


Elle n'est pas si fragile que ça, même la mienne qui a été beaucoup secoué est encore en bon état, il y a quelques rayures mais je pense que si j'avais l'écran en saphir il aurait cassé. L'avantage de du verre c'est qu'il résistera beaucoup mieux aux chocs.


----------



## xavax (10 Novembre 2018)

Alors finalement il n’y a pas de protection valable ?
Vous pensez quoi de ça ? 
Clayco Apple Watch Bracelet 44mm, Coque/Bracelet de Protection Robuste Bande de Remplacement Sport [Série Hera] pour Apple Watch Série 4 (44mm) (Noir) https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07HC91PVS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_vxU5BbBPTZ731


----------



## yabr (21 Mars 2019)

je ne pensais pas mettre de vitre de protection sur mon aw3 nike et pourtant je viens d'en commander une 3D....je tiens beaucoup à mes affaires,et je ne veux pas etre esclave de mon aw ...
tant que je peux me controler,mon aw ne craint rien,mais dans la précipitation, je perds tout controle  et ne maitrise plus...hier passage rapide en caisse au supermarché,main plongée dans le caddy..de justesse elle a failli aller embrasser les mailles du caddy...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Août 2019)

J’ai acheté un Casing Umtele sur Amazon. 
Les écrans protecteurs ne résistent pas à la baignade. 
Mon casing a des lèvres qui protègent l’écran sauf si je la cogne sur un angle. 
Ce casing lui donne un air rugged que j’aime beaucoup.


----------

